# You guys are not going to believe what I'm up to



## Marnie (Jan 25, 2007)

It's pretty neat, something really exciting to me, something I never thought I'd do, never thought I'd beable to have the opportunity to do so. It involves 4 little animals, all the same color, all sisters, I'm not telling any more until this Sunday, I'll have things in order and post pictures, they should be neat pictures too, black against the white snow ~~~~ saying no more for now! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 25, 2007)

.This is SOOOOO not fair! :no: ..let me guess :bgrin




: You bought 4 little BLACK jennys



: and your going to take a pic of them against the WHITE snow  MARNIE---you know I cant wait till SUNDAY! Spill the beans.... Corinne


----------



## Bassett (Jan 25, 2007)

Corinne, don't feel bad I don't even know what she's talking about. :no: First I heard of it. Now she's got us all wondering.



: Must be something really special.


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 25, 2007)

:new_shocked: This REALLY isn't fair Marnie! :risa8: I CAN'T WAIT TILL SUNDAY!!!!!! :xreiter: This is going to drive me crazy!!!!!!



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 25, 2007)

no no Marnie, BAD forum friend! you can't do this to us! i can't take any more stress than i already have right now


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 25, 2007)

YOU HAVE ME COMPLETELY STUMPED 

FOUR SISTERS ??? HMMMMMMM???

WE WILL BE WAITING FOR PICS ON SUNDAY



:


----------



## Shari (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey now,,,that isn't fair! We need photos!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 26, 2007)

Humm... 4 black jennies? 4 black minis? 4 black goaties? I have 4 black cats, but they're not sisters... though I do have a grey sister to one of the blacks... lol!!!

Jessi


----------



## Bassett (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey you guys, I DIDN'T even ask Marnie to tell me and I received an email telling me I have to wait until Sunday too. Now she's teasing me. Maybe I'll just sneak down there today while she's at work and snoop around. Should I? Can't. Too much on the agenda for today so I guess we'll all have to wait. (sigh)


----------



## jdomep (Jan 26, 2007)

:ugh: You are not very nice LOL


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 26, 2007)

HA!!! HA!!! :aktion033: I KNOW!!!! IKNOW!!!!

WeLLLLLLLLLLl Marnie what will you give me to be quiet???? Make it good OR I will telllllll!!

"Maybe" I can have that darling, precious



: little Kenny???

He is sorta mine anyway - see here I am taking Kenny home with me and you are at work so nothing you can do about it!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 26, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt] :bgrin [/SIZE]Sunday is SOOOOO far off!!! C'mon...



: If you're not going to tell us, can you give us a little hint??



: :risa8: 

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 26, 2007)

qtrrae said:


> HA!!! HA!!! :aktion033: I KNOW!!!! IKNOW!!!!WeLLLLLLLLLLl Marnie what will you give me to be quiet???? Make it good OR I will telllllll!!
> 
> "Maybe" I can have that darling, precious
> 
> ...




LOL.... :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 26, 2007)

aw c'mon MARNIE, where are you? where's the hint? you can't hide from us until sunday!!! i woke up at 3am and could not go back to sleep... will you believe me if i tell you it was because of your post :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]OK, this is it---Marnie and Donna you BOTH speak up and let us in on the BIG secret...and in exchange (not that it makes any differance :bgrin ).I will admit that I like the P......! :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: now you both know what that would take for me to say that! SPEAK UP NOW. :ugh: ..inquiring minds want to know. Marnie--I swear if I have to call you tonight...... fftopic: :bgrin



:



:  or just maybe I'll call Donna,



: Corinne



:



:



:



:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]where are you Marnie??????? we really need to know



: , 2 days...  . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (Jan 26, 2007)

They have short tails!


----------



## Bassett (Jan 26, 2007)

I know what it is. I know what it is. I know what it is. :cheeky-smiley-006: TeeHee. And I'm really GOOD at keeping secrets. :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 26, 2007)

AND A HEAD with 2 , yes 2 eyes!!!!!



:



: or "maybe" 4 heads with 8 eyes!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 27, 2007)

Marnie said:


> 4 little animals, all the same color, all sisters black against the white snow ~~~~ saying no more for now! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:




:aktion033: LET ME TAKE A GUESS??

I AM GUESSING..YOUR FAVORITE BARN KITTY HAD BABIES (ALL BLACK & SISTERS) :aktion033:

AND YOU WILL BRING THEM OUT OF THE BARN ON "SUNDAY" AND ...

TAKE PICS OF THEM IN THE SNOW??



:

**THEN SHARE THE PICTURES WITH US



:

FORGET THE KITTEN THOUGHT??...UNLESS THEY ARE MANX :bgrin



:

ARE THEY HENS ???

** THE SHORT TAIL IS THROWING ME OFF





OMG...IT IS NOT PIGLETS...IS IT ??? LOL



: :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 27, 2007)

....I give up!




: Guess I'll wit till Sunday. :bgrin Corinne


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 27, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Well this is fun! :aktion033: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Keeping everyone on their toes & checking the forum closely.[/SIZE]

Hope to hear more clues today as I won't be online Sunday.

Sandy


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 27, 2007)

HEY didja hear that Marnie??? Sandy won't be online Sunday... so you HAVE to tell us today



:



:


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 27, 2007)

Yup!!



: That would be awfully nice



:

SOOOooooo :new_shocked: ?

Sandy


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]o.k. i can't keep a secret...i'm telling...Marnie bought 4 white poodles (all sisters) and has dyed them pink (my favorite color



: ). she has joined the circus and Sunday is her first day, the poodles will be jumping through rings of fire (yes, fire) we know how much she loves her animals, so she has totally checked it out and her dogs will be safe at all times



: . sorry Marnie i couldn't hold it in any longer :bgrin , Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, Poodles, I wish! We got them home today, put them in there pen, left for a few hours, come home and they had jumped out and we gone. We found them, more tomarrow!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]it's not the poodle thing? shoot, i thought i had it all figured out! i guess i missed the black on white thing. well, it's probably better that i was wrong and didn't spoil Marnies surprise



: Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 27, 2007)

Marnie said:


> put them in there pen, left for a few hours, come home and they had jumped out and we gone.




ok i will go out on a limb and guess... GOATS??? just remembering that when my goat had her first baby, it was very cold out and i was worried, so she slept in a box in my room at night. she was very good, slept all night and mama did not seem to care that she was missing for a few hours... this lasted until the night she jumped out of the box and INTO MY BED :new_shocked: - i figured if she was big enough to do that, she was big enough to stay outside at night and stay warm


----------



## Bassett (Jan 27, 2007)

You guys are going to be so SURPRISED.



:



:



:



:


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say BUNNIES!!!!


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 28, 2007)

I am going to say, 4 beautiful black-oooooops - that's right I promised NOT to TELL - but it is Sunday - come on Marnie - get out of bed - get pictures on this lovely forum!!!!! of those 4 lovely black ????


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay...come-on now....Its Sunday!!!



:



:



:

We are still waiting....

:lol: :lol:

:bgrin

Jeri


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 28, 2007)

Sheep! :aktion033:


----------



## Marnie (Jan 28, 2007)

OK, you guys, this is it. I didn't think my camera would work as it's so cold right now but I thought I'd go try anyway and I am very shook up, I can't find my camera. This is my beloved camera, I need it to survive and I can't find it, I thought and thought and can't remember where I've had it, it's always here on my desk or in my purse and it is not here, period. But I can still tell you what I am doing and I will have to find it or go get a new one and will then post pictures to show you.

I have tossed around the idea of raising a few mini mules but didn't really want to use my reg mares as I am down to 14 now. So I had a chance to get these four little black mares, they are very nice, rounded little butts, pretty heads and in good shape. They're friendly and just nice little horses. The people wacked there tails off right by the bone instead of taking the burdocks out. They actually have one more that they were keeping for the kids and the guy I got these from thinks he'll end up with that one too and if so, I'll get her and have her join up with her sisters. These mares are from 3 to 8 yrs old and about 31 to 34 inches tall. One has two white socks in back, one has a tiny white star on her forhead so I can tell them all apart now.

I put them in one pen yesterday, came home and they'd jumped out so now they're in with my big herd, which I don't like putting new horses right in but I almost had to. I am going to run them in the pen this summer with my little black jack, Tarbaby and see what happens. I would expect some mini mules, I've had a few people tell me they'd like one or 2, we'll have to see what will happen. What I wanted to do was to turn these four out in the pasture, connected to the one they'd been in yesterday, where the snow is totally fresh and untouched and about 6 inches deep, that'd have been so pretty, the dark horses and the white snow.

It's like having a flower garden, their names are Iris, Violet, Rose and Pansy.

But the guesses were cute you guys, thanks for the fun you gave me. I will still post pictures asap.


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 28, 2007)

OOOaaaaah! Guess I popped on the board just at the right time.....

I couldn't stay away....curiousity got the better of me!

Can't wait to see the pics whenever you find your camera.

I'll try to check later tonight....is that time enough?

Sandy


----------



## Marnie (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, found my camera, it was in my barn coat pocket, Nate found it but left me frantically cleann ALL THE JUNK off of my desk first before he told me! One way to get me to clean. But I will get pictures asap. May be later today, have to run to Black River Falls for a few hours. (Casino



:






Nate's idea, gotta make him happy sometimes but will get pictures before dark.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 28, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: yeah :aktion033: :aktion033: i slept long enough i didn't have to beg this morning :bgrin

cute cute, they would fit right in my "garden" here with my jasmine, lily, foxglove (foxy) and impatiens...


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 28, 2007)

:aktion033: [SIZE=14pt] can't wait to see pictures! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 28, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICS

WOW...SISTERS...WHAT ARE THEIR AGES?


----------

